# Safety accessory for plowing



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I added a rotating orange light on a 1" electrical conduit mast (attached to my custom/home made weight deck) onto my GT5000. I installed a cigarette lighter adapter under the hood of the tractor (no drilling or new holes necessary), and I plug the light in before I start plowing my driveway. 

I live on a fairly main road (10-20 cars per hour minimum), and I don't want to get taken out when I have to back into the street to clear the end of my driveway.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good idea!! The more light, the better! Even the cheaper blinking lights would be good for those on a budget.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Where did you mount the cigarette lighter adapter?
Any pics, would love to see it.

SnowMower


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Keweenaw*

Is That a crack I see in your hood? It is good to see battle scars on your John Deere it lets me know that it is not just another pretty face. I poked a hole in my hood loading a grader box into the back of my dump truck and had to buy a new one.
I have invested in several cans of John Deere Green, yellow and black spray paint. Where does all the scratches and spots come from? Like you my tractor is a worker and earns its keep.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam163.jpg">

Here is a pic I posted a while ago. Sorry, it was taken on a cheap (and frozen) digital camers.
It is a neon (pink) light bar and a flashing bicycle type of light.

I have them hanging off the back of my box scraper (which stays on all blowing season for weight). It ain't pretty, but they glow real nice in the dark. And I think their pimpin'. Beats getting run over by a bus.

SnowMower


----------



## MCSS84 (Mar 2, 2005)

I put some strobe lights next to the headlight bulbs on my dlt 3000.I also added LED headlights and a LED taillight.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

MCSS84
Welcome to TF!
Got any pics of the lights? Sounds cool!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l was going to add a blue strobe light but had no place to add it so l add a back up alarm it's loud up it works


----------



## MCSS84 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

I attached a pic kinda blurry but you get the idea.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSS84 _
> *I put some strobe lights next to the headlight bulbs on my dlt 3000.I also added LED headlights and a LED taillight. *


Welcome MCSS84...What do the LED headlights do for you? Do they offer more light? Looks kinda cool.


----------



## MCSS84 (Mar 2, 2005)

Argee,

Well i just wanted to try something a little different.They are pretty bright.One good thing with LED's is they don't use as much power so you could leave them on to light up something your working on and not drain the battery.


----------

